# Batch-changing Sample Start offset?



## nadeama (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I just got back to making music after over 18 months of hiatus, due to a rather long illness. That means I'm a little bit out of the loop on some things and may very well have more than a few questions coming over the next few days and weeks. Hope you don't find me too annoying. 

First question: is there some way to batch-change the sample start or sample modulation values in Kontakt (i have version 3.5)? I remember Nils had a tool for this quite a while ago, but I had never gotten it to work and now I don't even see it on his website anymore.

So, do I still have to change hundreds (heck, thousands) of values one sample at a time, or is there a better solution?


----------



## nadeama (Feb 10, 2010)

An update to my own post...

I have now found Nils' Sample Start Offset Batch Tool. Now I just need to test it and hopefully have it work!

Here's the link for anyone who may also have been looking for such a tool:

http://www.nilsliberg.se/ksp/tools/SampleStartOffset/

Thanks Nils.


----------



## Dynamitec (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm not sure if this is in K3.5 (haven't installed it anymore), but in K4 you can select "Copy current S.Offset to all selected zones" in the Kontakt waveeditor (Tools icon/Menu)


----------



## nadeama (Feb 13, 2010)

Dynamitec @ 10/2/2010 said:


> I'm not sure if this is in K3.5 (haven't installed it anymore), but in K4 you can select "Copy current S.Offset to all selected zones" in the Kontakt waveeditor (Tools icon/Menu)



This is not in Kontakt 3.5, so maybe I may just have to get Kontakt 4. How is the performance compared to version 3.5? I'm still using old Pentium IVs as slaves, so I worry they won't be able to keep up everytime I have to install a new software version. If only I was a millionaire...

Thanks for the info, very much appreciated.


----------



## polypx (Feb 15, 2010)

In 3.5 you can "copy start mod settings" to all selected. In 4 you can do both "copy sample start offset" AND "copy start mod settings" to all selected.


----------

